# metatarsophalangeal joint arthrogram



## pharmon (Sep 6, 2008)

There is no real CPT code that I can find for a hand/finger.  Do you use te unlisted?


----------



## amolson1325 (Sep 6, 2008)

pharmon said:


> There is no real CPT code that I can find for a hand/finger.  Do you use te unlisted?



Metatarsal is the foot, are you looking for the foot or hand?? If it's the hand check 73222, if it's the foot check 73722. 

Hope that's what you were looking for.


----------



## pharmon (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll go back and hunt that report, and check.  Thank you so much...!!!!


----------

